
Ask HN: Where to find the users for a goal-intelligence application - throwaway2873
There&#x27;s a (likely non-profitable) application I&#x27;d like to build based on providing people with information about their goals.<p>While its a pretty generalized need, I feel like there&#x27;s a definite particular demographic that would enjoy using the application - People who are pro-technology, infovores, &#x27;self-improvement&#x27; minded, people into self-directed education etc. I&#x27;m just not sure where to find those people.
======
tixocloud
LinkedIn is a great resource for connecting with people. You could probably
make some inference based on where they went to school, Coursera courses they
posted, certificates they took, etc.

------
brudgers
If you'd like to build it, build it, it will be easier for people to self-
identify as finding it useful.

Good luck.

